# A Really Cute Horsey Bedroom!



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I would have LOVED a room like this growing up!


----------



## Glenknock (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh i want that room now, never mind when i was a kid ! its class


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Awesome Room

.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Way cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

oh my gosh thank you karen! I loooove. Definitely redecorating my bedroom to a horse paradise.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

this give me some ideas for my bed room


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

Woo hoo! Start 'em young!  I also had my saddle in my room when I was younger. Also, I'm loving that blanket that's on the bed!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Arleigh is soooo lucky! I'd have loved to have that room as a little girl!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I LOVE IT!
Where did you ever find those wall stencils??


----------



## calfboy (May 1, 2011)

Is it strange that my living room has more horse items than that bedroom and i man 27 year old.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> I LOVE IT!
> Where did you ever find those wall stencils??


eBay!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Etsy also has great stencils for the wall! Some are decals and they aren't too expensive there either. 

I love the room! Can't wait to move this summer so I can do Madilyn's like this.


----------



## Jim Andy (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm thinking my horse would make a big ol mess out of that room in no time.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I had a horsey bedroom when I was a teen


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

calfboy said:


> Is it strange that my living room has more horse items than that bedroom and i man 27 year old.


Yea, but do you have the My Little Pony barn? Huh?


----------



## Twingreen8 (Sep 17, 2012)

I think I need that room.


----------



## calfboy (May 1, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Yea, but do you have the My Little Pony barn? Huh?


No. :-(


----------

